# OpenOffice 2.4: Seitenumbruch von Calc-Tabellen in Writer-Dokumenten



## Mel_One (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich hab ein Problem mit einer Calc-Tabelle in einem Writer-Dokument. Die Tabelle ist größer als eine Seite, aber anstelle eines Umbruchs auf die nächste Seite wird nur ein Teilbereich der Tabelle angezeigt. Kennt jemand dafür eine Lösung?
Grüße, Mel_One


----------

